# Weigh Safe Drop Hitch



## RayW (Feb 22, 2018)

Considering getting a weigh safe hitch but would like some real world advice from anyone who has one. 

My current hitch is shot and I bought a new truck that requires a heavier one anyway. I am in no way new to towing and I've gotten by just fine in my life without having this type of hitch but...

I have a flatbed tilt deck trailer that I haul a skid loader on and many other things. That is what I'm considering the hitch for. 

I do have a dump trailer as well but the axles are so far back I could never get enough weight off the hitch to cause a problem. 


What I'm wondering is, is this hitch at any way beneficial if you don't know the weight of what you're hauling? I haul oddball stuff all the time. Once I hauled 8 telephone poles cut to 30'. I had no clue the weight of them except they were extremely heavy for my skid loader to move. I don't know how much tongue weight I would have even needed if I had a scale on my hitch. 

I feel like the hitch would only be good for hauling something like a car that you know the weight of. Maybe I'm missing something. I'm also concerned with dirt and corrosion jamming the ball in place. Is this an issue?

Thinking about going with a b&w hitch and running blind like i (and most others) always have. 

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's really neat, still gotta employ some common sense. Too bad they don't have a pintle hook version.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Like you said, still have to know the general weight of your load. If you are truly carrying a lot f different things I guess it would be nice to have. You could also get a Sherline tongue weight scale for much less. Then you can dial in the common loads you carry and just ball park all else.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have one on my F250 pulling my 16x7 enclosed for the last year and a half or so. I had to get a new hitch because when I bought the truck it had a 2.5" square receiver tube and all my hitches were for the common 2" receivers. Didn't even know they made a 2.5" receiver until getting this truck. It's a nice hitch and really like it. To be honest I really don't pay attention to the scale that much. When I bought it I thought it would be nice to know my tongue weight but like mentioned it really doesn't mean squat unless you know the overall trailer weight. And my trailer almost always has different tools and materials in it depending on what I'm doing. It has the 2" and 2 5/16" balls that came with it. 

It's a nice hitch but I wouldn't buy it for the scale since it's no good unless you're hauling a know load. So if I had to do it over again I probably wouldn't buy it since you can get a nice hitch without the scale for cheaper. But it looks cool. :laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I was looking at getting one of those this summer. I decided against it because I wanted to be able to change ball size easier. 

I ended up with this. 









Height adjustment and changing the ball size are really easy. The added benefit is it flips out of the way to comply with the cops 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I was looking at getting one of those this summer. I decided against it because I wanted to be able to change ball size easier.
> 
> I ended up with this.
> 
> ...




I have that one also,love it .
My buddy got the 2 1/2” version .
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You have to have it stowed if no trailer? Never heard of such a thing. The hitch is what is there to protect your bumper if someone runs into you. :thumbup:


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

You do in ny, I don't, and haven't ever gotten fined, but probably will someday. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

mrcat said:


> You do in ny, I don't, and haven't ever gotten fined, but probably will someday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



The problem is if someone rear ends you you can be held liable for some of the damage to their car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

https://genyhitch.com/shop/

These look pretty sweet, plus they just released a similar set up for a gooseneck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> The problem is if someone rear ends you you can be held liable for some of the damage to their car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's retarded

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

